# Do Energy Drinks Go Out Of Date?



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

So...

Rooting through my box of junk I've discovered that most of my Hi-Five energy drink sachets are out of date :0( Some by a few months, some longer, but do they really go out of date? It's dry powder in a sealed sachet. What's to go bad? 

I wouldn't mind knowing as I'm going out tomorrow and not got much I can use. I ignore use-by dates on food all the time but I don't fancy getting the runs miles into the forest :0.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is the food exposed to sun light? Is this liquid gel or solid nuts bar? Liquid gel need to eaten quickly once the cap is open. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Picard said:


> Is the food exposed to sun light? Is this liquid gel or solid nuts bar?


It's dry powder in a sealed sachets. Did you read my post?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it. I doubt anything has changed, maybe some of its effectiveness.

I do worry about Picard though, I think he's WAY past his expiration date.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

chazpat said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. I doubt anything has changed, maybe some of its effectiveness.


Like I said, it's getting an upset stomach I'm worried about. I can't see them killing me but giving me the runs?..


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm not an expert at all but I really doubt it. Like you said, it's a powder and it's sealed. I might hesitate if they had been left in a hot place but if they were in your house, out of the sun, I would give them a try. If they were more than a couple of years old, I would probably toss them.

But report back so we'll all know! Maybe they'll give you the energy to get back to the toilet faster.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

What's in them? Most carbs, sugars, and amino acids are pretty stable over the long haul but some exposure to moisture and they can change. If the packets are foil backed, still dry powder (not caked) and don't smell I wouldn't have much concern using it. Use a dose at home then you'll know for sure.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Try the oldest one first. No reaction. . .no problem with any.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

eb1888 said:


> Try the oldest one first.


Like your thinking!


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

eb1888 said:


> Try the oldest one first. No reaction. . .no problem with any.


 Better yet -- ask a friend to try it out.

On a more serious note: What is the exact wording on the date?
If it says 'Best if used by' then it will probably be fine. That means some of the properties may be compromised, (may not dissolve as well, taste may be off) but is still safe to use.
If it says 'Use Before' then the expiration date should be considered firm. This is used if an ingredient could become unsafe over time, although the safety margin built in to that date is pretty substantial.
If stored in a hermetically sealed opaque packet, in a dry dark temp/humidity stable location like in a kitchen cabinet, then go ahead.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Mr Pig said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing as I'm going out tomorrow and not got much I can use. I ignore use-by dates on food all the time but I don't fancy getting the runs miles into the forest :0.


Well?
Did it give you ebola?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> Well? Did it give you ebola?


Just back from a ride but I didn't use the toxic drinks. Short road ride anyway so no need, only 22 miles. I think I'll try them out at work or at home, rather than when I'm miles away from a toilet ;0)


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, you meant Saturday? That was some MTB fun at Glentress, didn't use them then either. Used a couple of the in date fizzy electrolight tab things, those things that are like drinking metal?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

It should be safe to eat. I assume the packages are still sealed 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

